

Multi-tenant databases for software as a service: schema-mapping techniques - systems_we_make
http://www.systemswemake.com/2010/11/18/multi-tenant-databases-for-software-as-a-service-schema-mapping-techniques/

======
ra
_This paper describes a new schema-mapping technique for multi-tenancy called
Chunk Folding, where the logical tables are vertically partitioned into chunks
that are folded together into different physical multi-tenant tables and
joined as needed. The database’s “meta-data budget” is divided between
application-specific conventional tables and a large fixed set of generic
structures called Chunk Tables._

Interesting idea.

It is a clear weakness with most (if not all?) popular frameworks that they
don't support multi tenancy (of hosted business services) in any way what so
ever.

------
cash_coleman
We use a more secure model here at ClearDB to ensure that customers (and code)
cannot accidentally mix between two different data sets. As such, we don't
rely so much on meta programming at the business level. Food for thought
though.

